# Madenzucht



## len (26. April 2004)

Hi @ all,
ich züchte seit ca. 6 Monaten Riesen-Rotwürmer (Dendrobenas) und dies funktioniert auch Super#6 . Die Würmer haben sich bereits vermehrt.
Jetzt plane ich auch eine Madenzucht zu beginnen aber habe keine Ahnung ob das überhaupt geht.#c .. Kann mir irgendjemand weiterhelfen????

greeZ Len


----------



## Wedaufischer (27. April 2004)

*AW: Madenzucht*

Moin moin Lennart,

Willkommen an Board und viel Spaß hier. #h

Zum Thema Madenzucht ist hier schon einiges gelaufen. Es ist sicherlich nicht jedermanns Sache. Schau mal hierhin http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/showthread.php?t=26461&highlight=Madenzucht 

oder hier ist auch etwas zu finden http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/showthread.php?t=2463&highlight=Madenzucht 

Und hier ebenfalls: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/koeder.htm#madenzucht

Ich hoffe es hilft dir bei deinem "Projekt" weiter... :m


----------



## len (27. April 2004)

*AW: Madenzucht*

Hey danke,
hab mir das mal alles durchgelesen und ich glaub ich werds mal versuchen...
so schlimm kann das mit dem Gestank ja nicht sein..
greeZ Len


----------



## ThomasRö (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Madenzucht*

Wie züchtest du denn die Dendobras?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Brummel (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Madenzucht*

Hallo Len,



> so schlimm kann das mit dem Gestank ja nicht sein..


,

...aber viiieeel schlimmer  :v 

 :q , die Hoffnung hatte ich im letzten Jahr auch und habs auf verschiedene Arten probiert, meine Maden selbst zu ziehen. Wenn Du einen Garten weit weg von irgendwelchen Nachbarn hast, ist das sicherlich machbar und auf jeden Fall billiger, als beim Händler jedesmal einen Teuro für eine Schachtel voller Sägespäne zu löhnen. Trotzdem, seit meinem Madenzucht-Versuch kauf ich mir wieder welche.   

Gruß  Brummel  #h


----------



## ThomasRö (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Madenzucht*

Ich weis auch wie man gut Maden züchtet.
Man(n) braucht:
Fischfleisch(z.B.:Brassen)
Sägespäne(500gr)
eine Eispackung(wenn möglich schwarz)

An den Seite der Eispackungen sticht man Löcher ein, und hängt die Packung an einem Baum auf. Dann den Fisch hineinlegen und einen Tag abwarten.Am nächsten Tag den Deckel auf die Packung machen.Die Farbe schwarz lässt die Packung noch wärmer werden.Je wärmer es ist, desto schneller schlüpfen und entwickeln sich die Maden.Wenn die Maden die gewünschte Grösse erreicht haben, die gesamte "Brühe" absieben, bis die Maden nicht mehr nass sind.Da zwischen den Maden jetzt noch Fischgräten sind, ein groberes Sieb nehmen und warten bis alle Maden hindurch geschlüpft sind.Dann die Maden in eine Madendose geben und die Sägespäne dazutun.
Die "Fischmaden" haben den Vorteil dass sie nach Fisch riechen. Das lockt die Fische verstärkt an!
P.S.ie Maden werden am Baum aufgehängt, damit der Fisch nicht von Ratten gefressen wird
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Madenzucht*

Hallo,

Na dann mal viel Spaß mit der Madenzucht. Die Nachbarn werden sich freuen. So kann man natürlich auch Kontakte knüpfen.  (Späßle g´macht.)

Aber das mit der Dendrobena-Wurmzucht würde mich schon mal interessieren.
Wäre schön, wenn hier mal jemand ne Anleitung reinschreiben würde.:m 

Petri Heil
Zanderhunter66


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Madenzucht*



			
				ThomasRö schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weis auch wie man gut Maden züchtet.
> Man(n) braucht:
> Fischfleisch(z.B.:Brassen)
> Sägespäne(500gr)
> ...


Wenn man den Eimer über ein Gewässer hängt, zb. Forellenbach oder so, dann hat man eine Prima Anfüttermaschiene. Nur muß man vorher den Eimer im bereich des Bodens mit ein paar Bohrlöchern versehen damit die Maden dann schön ins Wasser fallen können. Habe das selbst schon mal gemacht. Funzt ganz gut.

Gruß
Zanderhunter66


----------



## len (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Madenzucht*

HI,

Also erstmal danke für die dazugekommenen Tipps!!

@ Zanderhunter & Thomas:

Also erstmal braucht ihr ein geeignetes Gefäß, wo die Würmer nicht raus kommen (Die kommen durch die kleinsten Ritzen).Es muss aber trotzdem unbedingt Luft dazugelangen!!! Ich benutze ein altes Aquarium (ca. 120*60*30) mit einem alten Fliegengitter oben drauf! Danach kommt so ca. 15 cm hoch einfache Blumenerde aus dem Baumarkt rein. WICHTIG: Die Blumenerde darf keine Zusätze wie Dünger o. Ä. enthalten. Der PH-Wert sollte bei ca. 6 liegen (ich achte da aber nicht drauf)! Kleine Faustregel : 40 Liter Blumenerde = 1Kilo Würmer.
Als Futter könnt ihr gelegentlich ein paar Haferflocken in die Erde einmischen (Nur so viel wie sie auch essen!). Ab und zu muss man die Erde wieder anfeuchten, jedoch nicht zu feucht...
Niemal die Zucht im Frost stehen lassen, sonstsind die Würmer tot!!!

Wenn alles klappt vermehren sich die Würmer nach ein paar Wochen (oder Monaten). Dann liegen auf der Oberfläche und in der Erde ca. 3mm große, grüne Kokons. Die Jungens wiegen nur ca. 1/100 Gramm, also vorsicht!

Alle anderen Infos und Fragen bekommt ihr unter folgenden Adressen beantwortet:

http://www.superwurm.de
info@superwurm.de 

So ,
bis dahin 

greeZ @ all
und viel Glück beim züchten!!!


----------



## SchwalmAngler (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Madenzucht*

Wurmzucht ist ja OK. Habe selbst eine in einer dafür hergerichteten 300 Liter Wassertonne. Aber das mit der Madenzucht ist echt übel.

Habe das vor zwei Jahren mal mit einigen Schlachtabfällen probiert. Der Gestank liess sich hinnehmen - habe ein kleines Wäldchen gleich neben dem Haus. Aber das Übel ist die Maden herauszusammeln ...

Ich hatte die Schlachtabfälle in einem Eimer mit Deckel. Im Deckel waren grosse Löcher für die Fliegen. Im Boden kleine Löcher für die Maden. Der Eimer war in einen weiteren Eimer gesteckt, der mit Sägespänen gefüllt war in den die Maden dann fallen sollten. So weit die Theorie ...

In der Praxis sah es so aus, das kaum Maden in dem unteren Eimer zu finden waren und alle Maden noch in den Schlachtabfällen des oberen Eimers lagen. Hab die da dann mehr oder weniger einzeln rauspulen können. Keine sehr angenehme Sache, wobei weniger das Maden raussuchen als denn der Gestank absolut unerträglich waren.

Seit dem kaufe ich meine Maden lieber im nächsten Angelshop ...


----------



## BlueMarlin (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Madenzucht*

Hi @ all,

bin auf das Board hier gestoßen,weil ich auch meine Maden selbst züchten wollte. 

Habs bis vor kurzem mit ner Tauwurmzucht versucht, aber von 20 würmern warn nur noch 6 übrig...#q 
...was hab ich nur falsch gemacht???
hab die anleitung von dieser Page: 
http://www.sportfischerclub-echzell.de/wurmzucht.php

,habs auch wie beschrieben gemacht...,naja ich test jetz ma die madenzucht =)
aber im Garten!


----------



## len (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Madenzucht*

@ Blue Marlin:

Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, aber genau nach dieser Anleitung hab es früher auch masl probiert und bei mir hats auch nicht geklappt...
Da muss irgendwas dran faul sein

greeZ


----------



## muddyliz (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Madenzucht*

Bei mir klappt das mit Dendrobenas prima in einer 200-l-Regentonne. Anleitung findest du hier http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/koeder.htm#wurm2 (2. Teil der Beschreibung). Die Tonne steht in einem alten, kühlen Gewölbekeller. So jedes halbe Jahr mal 1-2 Kartoffelsäcke voll trockenes Laub rein und alle 1-2 Jahre mal total neu beschicken reicht.
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## SchwalmAngler (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Madenzucht*

Meine Wurmzucht (vor ca. 2 Monaten angesetzt) geht mittlerweile richtig ab. Habe sie in einer 300L Wassertonne. Alles andere erscheint mir auf Dauer zu klein, da die Würmer immer wieder kräftig Futter (frischer Kompost) benötigen.
Eine Anleitung wie ich die Tonne aufgebaut habe gibt hier:
http://www.angeln.de/praxis/gewusst-wie/wurmzucht/bericht.htm


----------



## BlueMarlin (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Madenzucht*

Naja ich hab ja n Kompost zuhause,also wenn ich fischn geh,dann stech ich da 5,6 mal mim spaten rein und hab mistwürmer,aber eigentlich wollt ich ja die dicken Tauwürmer... trotzdem danke für die seiten!#6 

Und ma ne Frage: Was sind eigentlich Dendrobenas? Son zwischending von Mist-und Tauwürmern?

:z :z :z  Petri, marlin :z :z :z


----------



## SchwalmAngler (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Madenzucht*

Mit Tauwürmern klappt das genauso.

Hier gibts noch was interessantes über Regenwürmer. Da werden auch die einzelnen Arten erklärt: http://www.regenwurm.de/ziegelasch.htm


----------



## kaulbarsch100 (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Madenzucht*

Nach meinem Wissensstand lassen sich Tauwürmer nicht züchten. In regelmäßigen Abständen hört man von Zuchterfolgen, wobei es sich dabei in der Regel um andere Wurmarten handelt. Die gekauften Tauwürmer stammen häufig aus Kanada.



Viele Grüße

Kaulbarsch100


----------



## BlueMarlin (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Madenzucht*

@ SchwalmAngler:

Ich hab son 30 liter eimer benutzt für 20 Tauwürmer und es sind 6 übrig geblieben.
Dafür hatte ich dann 2 Monate später tausende graue Läuse da rumkrabbeln... 

was meinst du, sollt ichs mal in ner Regentonne mit Tauwürmern probieren,nach der Anleitung?
Hast dus schonma gemacht? Oder einer von EUCH? 

   #h  Greetz,
                 Marlin


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Madenzucht*

Hab mal in einer lauen sommernacht nach einem regenguss so ca. 200 tauwürmer von der wiese gesammelt und wollte diese als vorrat hältern. 
dann hab ich mir echt mühe gegeben eine große styroporkiste lufig mit eierkarton - stücken, feinster komposterde und frischem moos zu füllen und diese mit den würmern in den kühlen keller gestellt.
10 tage später waren alle würmer matschig und vergammelt, sind empfindlicher als alles andere die biester! 
wenn es vielleicht doch mit deiner zucht klappt, sag doch mal bescheid..  gruß robert


----------



## SchwalmAngler (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Madenzucht*

Wenn Du regelmässig verrottete Blätter und Erde hinzufügen kannst sollte das auch mit den Tauwürmern klappen. Die Temperatur sollte bei Tauwürmern nur nicht so sehr ansteigen. Besser währe es noch wenn Du die verrotteten Blätter für die Tauwürmer vorher klein hexelst. Ausserdem musst Du noch für eine etwas bessere Belüftung sorgen (an den Seiten der Tonne jeweils ein kleines Rechteck ausschneiden und es von aussen mit Fliegengitter überkleben.


----------



## thymallus (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Madenzucht*

hallo,

selbst die kanadischen Tauwürmer werden nach Auskunft von Mosella ausnahmslos gesammelt - wenn züchten ginge, würden die das sicher machen.

gruß thymallus


----------



## BadPoldi (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Madenzucht*

Hi,

also mit hältern von tauwürmern hab ich kein prob, aber vermehrt haben sich die bis dato noch nicht, wohl aber die kompostwürmer, die vermehren sich schon gut...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Bondex (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Madenzucht*

Hatte zwangläufig neulich Einblick in eine »Madenzucht«. Ich helfe meinem Nachbarn ab und zu bei Leichentransporten. In der Gerichtsmedizin ist uns neulich leider eine 150 Kg schwere, ca 4 Wochen alte, männliche Leiche von der Bahre gerutscht. Beim Aufprall auf den harten Fliesenboden ist er uns (von hinten) leider etwas aufgeplatz und hat einige hundert Maden und ein kaum zu beschreibdende Flüssigkeit (mit Stücken) freigegeben. Ich glaube ich lasse das besser mit einer freiwilligen Madenzucht — Gestank und Anblick sind nichts für zarte Nerven. Beispielbilder unter rotten.com


----------



## Harry Hecht (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Madenzucht*

Ist Maden-Züchten nicht verboten? ;+
 Ich meine, da mal vor Jahren irgendwo was gelesen zu haben.
 Zum Einen die genaue Anleitung wie das geht, so mit altem Fleisch und so und zum Anderen der Hinweis, dass es in D verboten sein soll. 

 Das mit den Würmern im Aquarium hört sich aber gut an, muss ich mal mit meiner Madame besprechen...


----------



## Bondex (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Madenzucht*

Mein Kolege meint ja, also verboten. Vielleicht bezieht sich das aber auf das kommerzielle Züchten???


----------



## Harry Hecht (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Madenzucht*

Keine Ahnung, wie gesagt, ist schon ein bißchen her... 
 Vorstellen könnte ich mir das allerdings eher anders herum, privat verboten, wegen Geruchsbelästigung und Hygiene und so...


----------



## Bondex (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Madenzucht*

Ich habe das früher mal gemacht, allerdings mit doten Weißfischen und Brassen. Pappkarton, Späne rein Fische rein und Wochen gewartet. Es hat sich nicht gelont. Die Maden waren nicht gerade zahlreich und vor allem ziemlich klein. Gestunken hat´s auch. Und Die Fische taten mir leid weil sie aus so niedrigem Grund sterben mußten.


----------



## Onkel Petrus (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Madenzucht*

Interessanter Gesprächsstoff. Werd mich da auch mal schlaumachen. @BlueMarlin: Dendrobenas sind Riesenrotwürmer.


----------



## Bondex (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Madenzucht*

@Onkel Petrus 
meinst Du jetzt das Ding mit der Madenzucht wegen Erlaubnis und so?


----------



## Bondex (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Madenzucht*

@Onkel Petrus 
kommst Du aus der Nähe Hildesheim?


----------



## len (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Madenzucht*

Hi @all,
es gibt eine gute und eine schlechte nachricht von meiner Wurmzucht:
1. Die vor ca. 4-5 Monaten geschlüpften Jungwürmer wachsen (sind jetzt ca. 1cm lang) aber,
2. In dem Aquarium liegt jetzt nur noch sogennanter Wurmhumus (auf Deutsch=Wurm*******) und die Leute von www.Superwurm.de haben mir gesagt das ich das gegen neue erde austauschen soll, doch ich habe absolut keine ahnung wie ich die jingwürmer aus der ganzenWurmkacke kriegen soll, ich hab nämlich keinen bock da jede hand voll erde nach den kleinen Würmern zu durchsuchen... Hat irgendjemand tips wie ich das machen könnte???
greeZ


----------



## SchwalmAngler (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Madenzucht*

Wenn Deine Würmer vor 4-5 Monaten geschlüpft sind und jetzt erst ca. 1cm gross sind stimmt da irgend etwas nicht. Normalerweise müssten die schon die Geschlechtsreife erreicht und sich vermehrt haben. Evtl. hast Du sie zu wenig gefüttert.

Würde den ganzen Humus so lassen wie er ist und ihn einfach in verschiedene Gefäße (z.b. Eimer - hier auf die Lüftung achten) verteilen. Wenn die Würmer dann gewachsen sind, kannst Du sie immer noch sortieren. Ausserdem solltest Du für ein reichhaltiges Nahrungsangebot sorgen, dann wachsen sie schneller. Die Biester putzen ganz schön was weg.


----------



## Gerry (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Madenzucht*

hi len

habe auch die Würmer von S.........de. Was mich interessiern würde, wie Kühl hast du den Eimer gestellt und womit fütterst du wie oft?


----------



## len (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Madenzucht*

@ Schwalm, Angler: Ok Danke wer ich machen!!!
@ Gerry : Ich hab die würmer einfach in die garage gestellt, das heißt sie stehen im moment bei außentemperatur, im Winter ist es da beheizt...
Ich hab mal gelesen das die Würmer bis ca. 27°C problemlos überleben können (Also brauch ich mir im moment gar keine Sorgen zu machen:q ).Wenn es im Sommer zu warm wird wüsste ich nicht wie ich die Teimeratur im aquarium senken soll#c ... Vielleicht mit kühlakkus;+ ??? Oder mit so einer transportablen Klimaanlage???

naja vielleicht kann mir da ja auch noch jemand weiterhelfen...

GreeZ Len


----------



## SchwalmAngler (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Madenzucht*

Hatte meine Würmer letztes Jahr in einem schwarzen! Speissfass draussen in der Sonne stehen, hat der Zucht nicht geschadet. Das Einzige Problem war, das man nicht mehr richtig an sie rankam, da sie sich bei Hitze alle nach unten auf den Boden verzogen haben.


----------



## len (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Madenzucht*

na dann brauch mir ja darüber auch keine Sorgen zu machen...

Ach noch was:
Mein Cousin hat neulich eine Madenzucht gemacht, allerdings *unfreiwillig!*
Schlau wie er ist hat er seine Köderfische die vom angeln übrig waren im Angelrucksack liegen lassen und das ganze *4 Tage!!!* Naja und was dann kam könnt ihr euch ja vorstellen#d ....
Naja ich weiß jetz jedenfalls dass ich mir in zukunft lieber auch die Maden vom Fachhandel hole und meiner Wurmzucht treu bleibe...

=)))))))))

GreeZ


----------



## Gerry (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Madenzucht*

Habe meine Würmer im keller bei ca 10 grad stehen. Sind in nem eimer den es auch bei S....... gibt.Halten sich gut aber vermehren sich nicht so sehr. Werde sie vielleicht auch mal nen bisschen wärmer stellen. womit füttert ihr denn eure Würmer?


----------



## SchwalmAngler (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Madenzucht*

Meine Würmer bekommen jeden 2. Tag einen 5L-Eimer voll mit Küchenabfällen.


----------



## Gerry (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Madenzucht*

Bitte?
5Ltr. Eimer????
Wie gross ist denn deine Wurmzucht bzw. Behälter?


----------



## len (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Madenzucht*

ich hau da jeden 3. Tag ein paar Haferflocken rein,
mir wurde gesagt das reicht...


----------



## SchwalmAngler (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Madenzucht*

Habe seit diesem Jahr eine 300L Tonne. Da fühlen sich die Würmer wohler als in dem 50L Speissfass vom letzten Jahr, ausserdem brauche ich da nicht alle Nase lang die Erde zu tauschen.

Und es hat den Vorteil das sich die Viecher da drin wie die Pest vermehren. Brauche mittlerweile nur mal kurz reinzugreifen und habe gleich eine ganze Hand voll dicker Würmer.


----------



## ex-elbangler (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Madenzucht*

Ich hab es schon öfters gehabt das die Würmer sich in der Verpackung vom Angelladen vermehrt haben.

Das muss ja wirklich richtig einfach und schnell gehen.


----------



## RoterAdler (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Madenzucht*

Bei dem Wetter ist doch die beste Maden Zucht direkt vorm Haus ........

Die braunen Tonnen mit dem Deckel :v zum Glück werden die morgen früh abgeholt :q


----------

